# Tile Factory, Poole Dorset



## Alie2012 (Oct 21, 2011)

A tile factory based in Poole Dorset that has only been derelict for just under a year. The site consisted of a customer shop, storage areas, admin offices, and a manufacturing area, with industrial kilns. This places was huge, i dont know but im guessing the whole site was over 3 acres. There were some areas that we could not gain access, but must of the site was open including the entrance. You could spend alot more time there then we did and i dont think the place will be standing much longer due to there being removal and demolition equipment there.





13 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




12 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




11 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




8 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




7 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




6 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




4 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




3 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




2 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




1 Tiling Factory Oct 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 22, 2011)

some nice shots mate well done


----------



## st33ly (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice pics.

I can't believe some of the stuff thats left behind sometimes.


----------



## alex76 (Oct 22, 2011)

some really nice shots there mate lovin the clock


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well captured,some good pics there.


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 22, 2011)

Lush pics there mate.
Was in there a while back when there was some more stuff in there.
Also welcome to the group.


----------

